# Costumes You Couldn't Wait to Get Out Of



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

My Jason costume...every year. I get very hot and sweaty in it, and I am walking or standing for hours on end. On 6th street in downtown Austin, there is also a parade I take part in, and then there are people who want my picture. My crew and I take breaks from time to time by going into the club my Father used to play music at, and the owner let's us go into the break room and relax, and I always take my stuff off. 

It's highly uncomfortable being a realistic looking Jason, but a lot of fun and well worth it...but by the time it's over, I am usually ready to get out of there. My under mask is always literally like a swimming pool whenever I take it off.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Zeeboe said:


> My Jason costume...every year. I get very hot and sweaty in it, and I am walking or standing for hours on end. On 6th street in downtown Austin, there is also a parade I take part in, and then there are people who want my picture. My crew and I take breaks from time to time by going into the club my Father used to play music at, and the owner let's us go into the break room and relax, and I always take my stuff off.
> 
> It's highly uncomfortable being a realistic looking Jason, but a lot of fun and well worth it...but by the time it's over, I am usually ready to get out of there. My under mask is always literally like a swimming pool whenever I take it off.


Think of the weight loss! lol What is your costume made of? And what are temperatures like in October? Here it's in the 40s or 50s.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

lol. I'm 6'4, 230. So I am the perfect height and weight to be Jason, but yeah...I suspect I lose ten pounds every Halloween.

I'm from Austin and for the past two Halloween's, it's actually been kinda cold. But even so, wearing all that stuff is not an easy task. I wear an undermask, followed by a hockey mask and lots of make-up and I usually start sweating it off. I also wear a gray sweater, a blue shirt (both torn) and a burlap sack jacket, long black pants and dress shoes. The fact that there are thousands of people near me also doesn't help. lol.

This year, I'm either going to wear a fake latex eye (so that will make me twice as blind) or I am going to get a faceless hood mask to wear under my under mask and hockey mask so I can have no eyes. Doing it that way should cure my make-up problem.

Rather I go with the fake eye, or the ghoul mask...either way, it's going to add to the discomfort but it's worth it.

The things I do to entertain people.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

i did an angel of death a couple of times in middle school and one year i rushed getting into costume so the wings were positioned wrong and hurt my back all night, the make up was cheap stuff that was like having dried glue on my face, it ended up half peeled off by the end of the night, the robe was my dads (6'3" to my then 5'4") and the whole thing was basically and uncomfortable mess.

on the up side i was scary.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I would have to say genie costumes.. they are never made right and the material is itchy so by the time i can take that off i'm all scratched up from the material. the face piece is the same deal and the head band thats elastic with sequence.. stays branded on your forehead for awhile..lol


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

The looney toon cosumes when I worked at six flags. 2 inches of fur and 100 degree weather do NOT mix!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

My mummy. 20 yards of cheescloth wrapped and wrapped. Did I remember to do it in 2 pieces so that I could go to the bathroom?

NO.

'Nuff said.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

My full over-the-head scary scarecrow mask last year. Plus I had a straw hat on top of it. This ridiculous FL heat does Not go with ANY costume... unless of course you go as a newborn. We still reach the 90's during the day in Oct. and we're lucky if it gets below 75 or so overnight. Looking forward to being a saloon girl this year, even if it will be a chubby one, at least I'll be cooler. Still can't decide though whether or not to be a zombie saloon girl.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Last year I made a Corpse Bride costume. I was obsessed with the details! The only shoes I could find were slightly too small but I didn't think it was that big of a deal. I walked around all night. I noticed my feet were hurting, but it wasn't until we were walking back to the car that I realized how badly they hurt. I took off the shoes and I had developed and broken a blister the size of a quarter and rubbed the remaining flesh quite raw. It was hard to wear shoes for a week after that. I threw those shoes out so I wouldn't forget and wear them again.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

GDfreak said:


> The looney toon cosumes when I worked at six flags. 2 inches of fur and 100 degree weather do NOT mix!


OMG, I thought that those costumes had some special fan inside of them to cool them down.


----------



## pit (Aug 14, 2008)

I Purchased some masks this year off line and they came last week. They are very heavy... I am a little worried about us getting over heated in them.


----------

